# Sticky  Monitors and Displays



## Chipp

*Sticky Threads for the "Monitors and Displays" forum*


The Monitor Guide - Specifications and Features Defined
60Hz vs 120Hz Explained
Fir3Chi3f's New Indepth Capacitor Replacement/Monitor Repair Tutorial
Display control via Windows! Brightness, contrast, etc. (DDC/CI)


[Guide] Overclocking Your Monitor


Know a thread that you think should be stickied? PM Arizonian with suggestion.


----------

